# what do you think?



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hes a 4 year old tb still on the track. I'm looking to buy something i can jump and do dressage with. his registered name is Perfect quatorze. :lol:


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

anybody?.....


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

he looks over at the knee and tucked up behind but of course this could be due to bad photographing. If you are seriously considering showjumping it is improtant not to have a horse over at the knee as it puts more stress on joints and over at the knee horses are more likely to buck after jumps too.

Typical tbish neck - long i mean - & body meaning shortening could be difficult for him but every tb is like that lol I bet he'll love extending though 

May be a good jumper however because he has a fairly pointy croup but check out his knees and ask why he is coming off the track as he could have had a problem jumping on the track which would be a bit dasapointing if you want to sj him 

Love his dapply butt!!! XD


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have any photos of him standing square, and not underneath himself? The stance could be a fluke, or it could be a sign of a soundness/conformation problem. I don't see buck knees. I do see a finer-boned horse than ideal. I'm not wild about his pasterns, but other than that he's built quite nicely.


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

sorry I'll ask for more pictures. I can post racing pictures and winner circle pictures


----------



## EnglishGirl144 (Nov 16, 2011)

08-30-11 10 Perfect Quatorze COMP.jpg | EQUI-PHOTO /Bill Denver

04-17-11 09 Perfect Quatorze COMP.jpg | EQUI-PHOTO /Bill Denver


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is not over at the knee, IMO. But, pasterns are pretty long. However, they are in porportion to his also very long and somewhat lightly boned legs. He has a really nice shoulder, good ratio of neck to back and a lovely head. Only his long leg/light bone would concern me a wee bit. .


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

my god those are long cannons! my horse has long cannons too but not a shade on this tb. for a jumping horse keep looking. long cannons are weak and more prone to soundness issues. in a jumping horse the legs need to be darn near perfect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

I'm only recently starting to understand conformation, so I won't say much.

The only thing that really stuck out to me is how low his point of shoulder is. He looks like he's going to be really hard to get off the forehand.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

His cannons are really not all that long. It's an optical illusion due to the length (and subsequent weakness) of his pasterns and the fineness of his bones.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Upon viewing the photo on my computer I do agree with you Bubba. was on my phone so couldn't really see much, but that's what stood out to me. I do agree with the person who said they thought he was shoulder heavy, he does look to be built downhill - and no, wither height is NOT how you judge whether a horse is level or not. I'm looking at back shape and the way his whole body feels (to me) like it's going forward and down.

With pasterns like those, and a downhill build, I would still keep looking. Long pasterns are, as Bubba said, an inherent weakness in the leg, and you wouldn't want to do any high-level jumping with this horse. I don't feel that he would be capable of it anyway with the way he is built.


----------

